# Midi-Recording - ein Anfänger braucht Hilfe...



## shutdown (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Leut,

ich bin begeisterter Hobby-Pianist und möchte mich nun auch mit dem Bereich
Midi-Recording und Erstellung von Klaviernoten beschäftigen.

Aus diesem Grund interessiere ich mich für ein Midi-Interface und wäre sehr dankbar,
wenn Ihr mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen könntet. Ich finde im Netz einfach keine passenden Infos und würde gerne euren Erfahrungsschatz ein wenig nutzen.

Ich würde derzeit eher in die Richtung USB-Midi-Interface tendieren (einfach, weil
es einfacher zu handeln wäre und auch ohne Probleme an mehreren Rechnern eingesetzt
werden könnte).
Da gibt es ja einige schöne und auch z.T. recht günstige Geräte (z.B. hier: http://www.thomann.de/de/midi-interfaces.html)

Auf der Internetseite ist das Interface von Yamaha am besten beschrieben. 
Wodurch unterscheiden davon sich die günstigeren Varianten, die die im Angebot haben?
Ich verstehe es schon richtig, dass mit so einem Interface auch die Aufnahme am
Klavier gespielter Noten auf dem Rechner möglich ist (es wird immer von einem Kabel vom Rechner zum Midi-Gerät gesprochen)?
Ab welchen Anforderungen sollte man prinzipiell den Weg einer separaten Audiokarte
mit Midi-Interface gehen?
Ich habe auch gehört, dass die Latenzzeit bei einer Nicht-Karten-Lösung größer wird.
Inwieweit ist dies tatsächlich so bzw. wann kann dies zu Störungen oder Problemen
führen?
Software-Seitig möchte ich zur Zeit auf Linux-Alternativen zurückgreifen.
Wie sieht daher die Kompatibilität zu Linux-Systemen aus? (USB haben die zwar, aber braucht es da weitere Treiber?)

Schon mal danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## sight011 (23. Juni 2008)

Ufff, das is ja sag ich mal nicht nur eine Frage 


Also ich besitze: SWISSONIC MIDI-USB 1X1

... das ist sehr gut und ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit.

Mit Latenzen dürfte man so gut wie keine Probleme bekommen, da das Midi-Datenprotokoll nicht sehr Speicherintensiv ist(also auch nur eine geringe Datenmenge übertragen werden muss).

Bzw. wichtig ist deer Treiber mit dem du die Latenz-Zeiten minimieren kannst (empfehlenswert ist Asio4all = for free im Netz erhältlich)


Ich hoffe das konnte dir weiterhelfen Greetz


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2008)

Solange nur MIDI benutzt wird, kann Asio4All nicht weiterhelfen ( unter Linux sowieso nicht ) und solange keine virtuellen Instrumente benutzt werden, ist der Sound (die Soundkarte ) des Rechners eh unerheblich.

Da ich mich im Linuxfeld nicht auskenne, kann ich leider auch keine Hardware und Software-Empfehlungen aussprechen. Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass auch die "Billig"-USB-MIDI-Adapter soweit sauber unterstützt werden, da es "nur" MPU401 auf USB gesendete Daten sind, also nix Aussergewöhnliches.. Weiterhin gibt es keine nennenswerten Unterschiede zwischen einem 30 Euro Midi-Adapter und einem für 90 Euro, abgesehen von sichtbaren Boni, wie zB 4 MIDI-Anschlüsse 

mfg chmee


----------



## shutdown (23. Juni 2008)

Schon mal danke für die Antworten.

Das swissonic habe ich jetzt mal bei Google eingegeben. Das Ergebnis war zumindest nicht zu 100 % erfreulich. Es haben wohl ein paar Leute Probleme damit, anscheinend soll es (nach Aussage Thomann) beim Chipsatz sehr wählerisch sein.

Also von der Software-Seite gibt es unter Linux schon schöne Sachen - wie z.B. RoseGarden. Theoretisch könnte ich natürlich auch das Midi auf Windows aufnehmen und dann unter Linux bearbeiten - diesen Weg möchte ich aber möglichst vermeiden.

@chmee
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Midi, wenn's über USB kommt, treiberunabhängig ist?


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2008)

So, wie ich es mir unter Linux vorstelle, Jain  Unterm Strich wird für die MIDI-Unterstützung immer das gleiche Protokoll ( auch im Handling USB-Adapter ) benutzt, deswegen kann es stimmen, aber ich möchte mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, dafür kenne ich mich unter Linux zu wenig aus.

Neben dem Swissonic gibt es ja auch M-Audio USB Uno ( 38Eur ) oder das Edirol UM1EX ( 35Eur ).. Also manchmal darf es ruhig das Doppelte kosten 

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (23. Juni 2008)

Wie gesgat ich habe damit keine Probleme! Das läuft einwandfrei! Kurz die cd rein - 2 min Installation und schon konnte ich es in meinem Sequenzer einbinden! 

Und ich bin kein Mitarbeitrer von Swissonic


----------



## nightscreamer (18. Juli 2008)

Hi an alle,

Ich hab' da auch so ein Anfängerproblem. 

Ich versuche den Synthi von meinem Freund als Midi-Keyboard zu benutzen bekomme kein Signal.

Der Synthi hängt mit einem USB-MIDI Interface an meinem Notebook dran und die Einstellungen am Synthi sollten auch richtig sein. Was muss ich am Rechner noch alles einstellen, damit's t?

Greetz und ich freue mich über jeden noch so kleinen Hint. Ich bin nämlich wirklich ein absoluter Anfänger.


----------



## chmee (18. Juli 2008)

@nightscreamer:

Versuch es erstmal mit Midimonitor, um zu sehen, ob irgendwelche MIDI-Events am Midi-Eingang ankommen. Nicht vergessen : Midi-Out an den Midi-In des Rechners, mehr ist nicht nötig. Wobei, wenn Du die Sound des JP8000 nutzen willst, muss natürlich auch Midi-Out des Rechners an den Midi-In des Synths. Dann aber auch Local Off einstellen, damit der Synth nicht doppelt erklingt.

Link:
http://www.harmony-central.com/Software/Windows/midimonitor.html

mfg chmee


----------



## nightscreamer (18. Juli 2008)

Hey und herzlichen Dank, dass du so schnell antwortest. Ich rupfe mir hier schon die Haare raus aus Verzweiflung...

Hab' gerade versucht den Monitor zu starten, bekam aber beim Öffnen 'ne Meldung wie: "Unregistered Version - Trial-Period extended" und ich muss es wieder zu machen.

Zu der Sache mit Midi-In/OUT: Ich habe ein USB-MIDI-Interface. Aber da kann man wohl noch weniger falsch machen mit dem Anschliessen?

Ich hatte mir vorhin schon mal ein anderes Midi-Test Programm runtergeladen. Midi-OX. Kennst du das? bin nicht so ganz klar gekommen.


----------



## sight011 (20. Juli 2008)

Bekommst du denn gar kein Signal?

Was benutzt du denn für eine Software? Eigentlich braucht man kein Midi Test-Gerät, wenn du Logic oder Cubase hast, wird dir  im Transporter angezeigt ob du ein Midi-Signal empfängst.

Wenn beim Usb Midi-Adapter auf dem Stecker Midi In steht musst du das an den Midi-Out des Synths stecken, klingt komischis aber so


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2008)

@sight: Ich habe ein Midi-Testprogramm empfohlen, da man damit alle Konfigurationen der großen Programme umgeht ( als Fehler ausschließt )

Hier noch weitere Links:
http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/programs/MIDIMonitor/

Zu MIDI-OX kann ich nichts sagen, aber man sollte dort auf Listen oder so änhlich schalten können ( Das Ding kann ja so Einiges mehr ). Ach Ja, Du kannst nix kaputt machen, steck doch auch mal MidiIn an MidiIn, hatte ich auch schon mal, dass diese Taiwankabel einfach irgendwie gekennzeichnet sind.

Mit Sicherheit gibt es im JP8000 ein Setup zum Thema MIDI. Schreib doch mal welche Möglichkeiten es da gibt, oder stelle hier nen Link zur Anleitung rein.

mfg chmee


----------



## nightscreamer (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute und Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung. 

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, nachdem Chmee mir geraten hat die Kabel einfach mal falschherum anzuschliessen funktioniert es jetzt. Die sind tatsächlich falsch bedruckt. Hab' jetzt MIDIin auf MIDIin, aber gut. Signal ist da und Ableton erkennt es auch. 

Das kommt wohl davon, wenn man ein Interface für 12.50€ kauft. Aber für den Anfang langt es wohl auf jeden Fall.

Ich hab' jetzt aber noch ne andere Frage. Gestern Abend war ein Freund hier, der sich ein bißchen mit'm Musik machen auskennt und hat mir geraten die Asio4all Treiber zu installieren. Ich hab' leider nicht ganz verstanden warum und was dann besser sein soll. Vielleicht wusste er's auch nicht so genau.

Könnt' ihr mir da vielleicht ein bißchen 'was dazu erklären? Das wäre super...

Greetz to U all und ich wünsch' euch einen guten Start in die Woche.


----------



## sight011 (21. Juli 2008)

Dein Freund hat vollkommen recht.


Erklärung: Der Asio4all Treiber sorgt dafür das du Latenz, beim einspielen von Noten, in den Griff bekommst. Latenzen= Digitale Verzögerungen, mal ganz platt gesagt 


Sprich du drückst auf die Taste und der Ton erklingt erst 2 sek. später über die Boxen.

Nach edr installation kannst du die Latenzen drosseln. 

mfg a.


----------



## chmee (21. Juli 2008)

Zum Falsch bedruckten Kabel :

Die sind nicht wirklich falsch bedruckt, aber sie entsprechen einem anderen Gedankengang : An einem Midikabel ( *Stecker* = männlich ), dass von einem Rechner wegführt ( was man nur an solchen Adaptern findet ), sind die Anschlüsse bezeichnet, wo es angeschlossen werden soll. Hat man einen Adapter, der *Anschlüsse* hat ( weiblich ) sind eben die rechnerseitigen Anschlüße bezeichnet. Das ist verwirrend, und ich bin auch schon drauf reingefallen.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (21. Juli 2008)

hehe, ich auch ... aber man lernt ja nie aus!  Es gibt halt verschiedene Varianten!


----------

